# oookkk - another spamming user/account



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Another one to you guys Jae at al. Please get rid of this wnaker aswell, presuming that is that you guys even bother to read my posts here as you certainly havent bothered to at least do me the courtesy of a reply to my last post here :roll:

the most recent post from this muppet is on the s-line thread in the MKII forum.


----------

